# can anyone help me figure out my bra size ro



## sweetsweettart (Feb 19, 2008)

i dont think i have ever been fit correctly at any stores. so i thought i would just measure myself. For band size i am 25.5-26 inches and the over the bust/cup measurement is about 30 inches.  websites say to take the difference between the 2 measurements but that, but that would be 4 inches, and my boobs are not that big, but not tiny either.  My proportions must just be weird or something, I am very small framed so maybe my boobs are really tiny and they just seem bigger...i dunno...lol any thoughts? anyone of similar size? thanks


----------



## lovelyweapon (Feb 19, 2008)

I am just copying and pasting this from another thread titled "Bra size-in between" that I wrote:

     The best website I have found for bra fitting has been this one: Measuring and Calculating for the Proper Bra Fit

I have fake boobies (yes I know everyone is probably like omg skank!) and have never learned so much about bra sizing before in my life until I got them. The most important thing about bra size is how your ribcage measures. I'm a 32 but the cup size (as an example) for a 32B is smaller than a 34B. It is the same cup size as a 34A. Next time you go to a lingerie store, compare a 32C and 34B and you will see the cup sizes are identical but the bands are not. A lot of women tend to be in between sizes and don't even know it -- they either wear the wrong band or cup size.

The best way to purchase in between sizes is online, stores like Figleaves, Her Room, etc. I love VS but they tend to have less variety regarding bra sizes. You can also go to Dillard's, they usually have plenty of different sizes. In between sizes are a mission, I most definitely have been there! HTH

EDIT: I also forgot to add that I was measured by two Victoria's Secret sales representatives who both measured me incorrectly, so take their suggestions with a grain of salt.


---- You have be careful where you get measured. I measured myself a thousand times before getting it right, but it was SO worth it! Now my bras never give me problems are the most comfortable articles of clothing I own.


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Feb 19, 2008)

I don't believe that you can get a definite bra size by measurements alone because sizing can differ from brand to brand. It will, however, give you a range as to where to start looking. 

See if you can find a specialty boutique to try on different sized bras to see which one gives a better fit. If that isn't an option where you live, Figleaves has a great selection of sizes and has an awesome return policy in case something does not fit. 

For comparison, I'm a 30C (30D in some smaller-cut styles such as demis) and here are my measurements: 
Overbust (this is the measurement that is taken above the breasts and below the armpits; this is the best indicator for band size): 30" 
Bust: 33" 
Underbust (which is traditionally the indicator for band size and add however many inches to it, standard is 4-5"; I find it inaccurate a lot of times because it gives you at least a band size too large): 27" 

Band sizing is EVERYTHING. It determines the support of the bra. The mistake most women make is that they wear bras with a band size that is at least a size too large and a cup size that is too small.


----------



## SuSana (Feb 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovelyweapon* 

 
_ 
EDIT: I also forgot to add that I was measured by two Victoria's Secret sales representatives who both measured me incorrectly, so take their suggestions with a grain of salt._

 
I agree. I wear a C and I went in there and had them measure me just to see what they would say and she told me I should be wearing an F. Ummm...no. Way too big.


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Feb 20, 2008)

I had them measure me as a 34 band once. What a joke. Victoria's Secret is only out to sell you a bra, no matter if it fits you or not. Not to mention the limited amount of sizes is laughable at best, yet somehow they are lauded as the king of lingerie. It makes me sad.


----------



## lovelyweapon (Feb 21, 2008)

^ Couldn't agree more..


----------



## candidilyme (Feb 21, 2008)

Im sorry but i have to disagree. i think victoria does a pretty good job. I used to work for them for a while and all the sales associates are trained to properly measure a client. HOWEVER some SA's take their job more seriously than others and therefore know their stuff better. Also keep in mind that different bra styles (angel, very sexy, pink) are shaped differently to accomodate different shaped breasts. For example, assume you've been fitted as a 34B and you  go to try on bras, NOT all of them will fit the same. Some people's breasts are wider than others. 

my suggestion is to go into VS and go straight to the fitting room. They have a whole drawer with all the styles in most of the sizes ( i think they carry up to D, however you can purchase larger sizes through their website). You can ask a SA to measure you and they'll pull out their samples so you can try the bras on and see which style fits you better.


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 21, 2008)

Personally, I think their (VS) bras are death traps for anyone above a 36C or so. You're just asking for another set of knees with those things. I don't think I've ever bought a "supportive" bra from VS (ofcourse it was many years ago, though). So, if it's not an ignorant SA, it's flimsy material that's better built for beauty than bolstering.


----------



## pahblov (Feb 27, 2008)

Once I tried to figure out my own bra size and I measured myself and put the numbers in a website and it told me the number was negative and that I measure wrong.... but I measured a bunch of times and got the same numbers....clearly I'm a freak of nature who should have a concave chest but doesn't...haha....I usually wear a 32 B and that seems to fit me fine, but it's just strange to me that a bra size calculator thinks that I'm not a real person.


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Feb 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pahblov* 

 
_Once I tried to figure out my own bra size and I measured myself and put the numbers in a website and it told me the number was negative and that I measure wrong.... but I measured a bunch of times and got the same numbers....clearly I'm a freak of nature who should have a concave chest but doesn't...haha....I usually wear a 32 B and that seems to fit me fine, but it's just strange to me that a bra size calculator thinks that I'm not a real person._

 
Those things are so incredibly wrong 95% of the time, it's not funny. 

Most of them tell me I'm a 32A, when one, 32 band is too large and two, I spill out of that cup size like crazy! Not even a half of my boob would fit in a 32A!


----------



## jazza (Feb 28, 2008)

The link posted wasn't exactly accurate
It's taken me a long time to find my correct size, but like mentioned above, band size is important for proper support.
I'm a 30DD and that link put me down as 32C. I get sideboob with a C cup, and a 32 band is very floppy on me, no support at all, may as well not wear a bra!


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Mar 1, 2008)

Out of all the different ways of measuring, the one on this page is the closest to accuracy in my opinion. No measurement method is 100% accurate, though.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 1, 2008)

I agree it all depends on the bra.  I have to try on so many before i find "the one".  
I don't like victoria's secret at all. They never seem to have my size (34d) and the quality is not so great compared to the price you have to pay.  I've found great bra's in my size at target and walmart that aren't expensive.  Department stores have good selections too, but in some of the harder to find sizes you pay alot more for them, which imo is very wrong.


----------



## frocher (Mar 1, 2008)

............


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Mar 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_With the band size you take the larger number (26) and add 4 or 5 inches ( depending on which guidelines you read.  Which would give you a 30 or 32 band size.  You add a cup for every inch the bust (30) is larger than your band measurement (26) which would make you a D.  So you are a 30-32D.  That is just an average guideline though.  

Try on different sizes until you find a size and style that works for you.  Your breast should fill the cups, not overflowing nor should the cups be loose.  The band should fit snuggly, no gaping but it shouldn't be so tight it is uncomfortable.  The straps should be firm and tight enough to give your breasts proper support.  Good luck in finding a good fit._

 
Unfortunately, that doesn't work. If I went by my measurements with that method, I'd be a 32 E/F and that's totally not right on both band size and cup size. 

Standard method is this (which I find does not give you an optimal fitting bra): Measure under your bust. Add four or five inches to that measurement. Then after that, measure the fullest part of your bust. Subtract that difference from the modified underbust measurement to get your cup size. 

In that case, the OP would be a 30AA/A, which I don't think is right. 

The better method: There are two ways to do this: I prefer measuring the overbust (above the bust but below the armpits) to get the band size. There is also the standard way of measuring the underbust, but instead of adding four or five inches, I would add two or three. The band is supposed to be snug. That's where your support comes from (not the straps) 

With the measurements the OP has provided, it looks to me like she's a 28B/C. 
Those sizes are extremely difficult to find. There is one bra on Figleaves that is a 28C. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It looks like to me that most of the Mimi Holliday line is carried in those sizes, and they are very pretty bras, although pricey.

This site also has bras in 28B, though shipping may be a little pricey if you're ordering from the States (You Brits get the best selection in sizes, I am envious!) 


I swear, they need to hand out degrees for this type of thing, it's tricky!


----------



## AppleDiva (Mar 4, 2008)

What about Nordstrom?  I went there to get measured...life was changed for the better!!


----------



## stargurl84 (Mar 4, 2008)

just go for a fitting


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 4, 2008)

Yes. I would go to get measured. This really isn't a question that can be answered on the internet. I've never even heard of measuring and adding to the given number.


----------

